
Show HN: Userdrive – Card sorting for user research - kaolti
https://www.userdrive.co/
======
kaolti
Heya!

There seems to be a lack of (affordable) tools for doing quantitive research
in the early stages of product development, so figured I'd build something for
my fellow UXers, Information Architects and Product people.

Currently in early access, goal is to make it as useful as possible with
additional features + more research methods and ultimately come up with a
pricing if there is interest.

All feedback and thoughts appreciated. Thanks!

